# CR0, CR1, CR2?



## meinthai (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi 
can some one explain the meaning of the CR0, CR1, CR2 tags? i saw another post asking the question that linked to

http://www.canonrumors.com/frequently-asked-questions/

But this link no longer works.
Thanks


----------



## WarStreet (Jul 27, 2011)

There is the below image in the canonrumors main page


----------



## meinthai (Jul 27, 2011)

Exactly what I was looking for. 

Now I see it on the page, it's position and design makes it looks like an advert which I think is why I skipped over it :-[ oopps

Thank you


----------



## WarStreet (Jul 27, 2011)

meinthai said:


> Exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> Now I see it on the page, it's position and design makes it looks like an advert which I think is why I skipped over it :-[ oopps
> 
> Thank you



Yes, these days our minds just skips whatever seems to be an advert !


----------



## dstppy (Jul 27, 2011)

WarStreet said:


> meinthai said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly what I was looking for.
> ...


Exactly. People go through GREAT lengths to block this stuff (thus, the website you're reading doesn't get paid for it) with software when it's just as easy to mentally screen it out.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 27, 2011)

dstppy said:


> Exactly. People go through GREAT lengths to block this stuff (thus, the website you're reading doesn't get paid for it) with software when it's just as easy to mentally screen it out.



Ever try to mentally block out one of those floating ads that covers what you are trying to read? I find them extremely annoying, but blocking software is worse. I just do not click on or buy from those who run that kind of stuff.


----------



## kimbentsen (Aug 10, 2011)

Adblock is your friend.

http://adblockplus.org/en/


----------

